# [Titan Quest] kleiner Level Trick



## Goddess (26. Mai 2007)

Wenn ihr euch in höheren Levels 55-57 befindet, Titan Quest Immortal Throne installiert habt, auf dem Legendary Schwierigkeitsgrad den neuen Akt spielen wollt aber noch zu schwach dafür seid, dann kann euch mein kleiner Trick ein wenig weiter helfen schnell ein paar Level auf zu holen. 

Begebt euch nach Ägypten, sucht euch eine Pyramide oder Höhle  wo "Hideous Phasma" spawnt, zum Beispiel im "Temple of Seti", und stellt euch zwischen die "Pylonen", zerstört sie aber nicht. Da dort laufend "Hideous Phasma" spawnt, so bald ihr sie erschlagt, könnt ihr innerhalb kurzer Zeit jede Menge EXP holen und so recht bequem leveln ohne dauernd herum laufen zu müssen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solon25 (21. Januar 2008)

Lohnt sich das auf "Normal" denn auch? Bin grade auf der Seidenstrasse bei Shangshung in 'ne Eishöhle aus der man am Ende wieder raus kann. Problem ist, ich bin LV28 und da steht ein Bossgegner mit LV31, der betäubt mich, macht sonen Meteorzauber und hin bin ich


----------



## Goddess (21. Januar 2008)

Solon25 am 21.01.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich das auf "Normal" denn auch? Bin grade auf der Seidenstrasse bei Shangshung in 'ne Eishöhle aus der man am Ende wieder raus kann. Problem ist, ich bin LV28 und da steht ein Bossgegner mit LV31, der betäubt mich, macht sonen Meteorzauber und hin bin ich


Der von mir beschriebene Trick lohnt sich nur dann, wenn du die Gegner schnell genug töten kannst. Bei dem Gegner in der Eishöhle wird es dir nicht sehr weiter helfen, wenn du zwar die nötige Kraft hast, aber zu langsam bist, um ihn zu erschlagen. Er ist wirklich ein zäher Brocken, an dem ich auch sehr oft gescheitert bin.  Da kommt es vor allem auf Taktik an, denn er schleudert ja nicht laufend diese Meteore. Wenn du auf Fernkampf mit Bogen setzt, oder noch besser, einen Helfer beschwören kannst, hast du schon einen gewissen Vorteil. Den Helfer kannst du vor schicken, und während der Riese den Helfer angreift, schlägst du zu wenn du stark genug bist, schiesst mit dem Bogen, oder zauberst. Wenn du schnell genug bist, kannst du auch um den Gegner herum rennen, bis er den Meteor beschwört, kannst dann hin rennen und zuschlagen. Wenn du ihn nicht in absehbarer Zeit klein bekommst, dann lass ihn vorerst stehen. Er ist nur für eine Nebenquest relevant die du auch später noch erledigen kannst.


----------



## Solon25 (22. Januar 2008)

Noja, bin auf Naturzauber geskillt und hab 'nen Stab. Dazu 2 LV-16 Wölfe und ne LV-2 Nymphe ^^ Die sind aber auch schnell hin. Werd jetzt erstmal den Yeti aufsuchen, hab noch 95k Exp. zum LV29, mal schauen ob's dann klappt  Bin das rumlaufen um Bosse ja schon gewöhnt, nur dieser kann halt auch betäuben, da sieht es dann schlecht aus für mich


----------



## Succer (22. Januar 2008)

Bei den Meisten Bossen sieht man, wenn sie dazu ansetzen eine Ihrer Attacken zu starten. Dann kann kann immer schön draufhauen und kurz bevor er die Attacke auslöst läufst du nen paar schritte Weg und dann wieder hin...

Mann muss sich nur nen bisschen die Zeit nehmen sich die Animationen einzuprägen.

Btw. Was hast du denn für eine 2te Meisterschaft? Bei einem Reinen Magier ist es immer so ne Sache, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Im Team is eigentlich nie nen Problem. Hab jetzt nen Elementarist (Erde/Luft) auf 54 und bei mir ist es immer so gewesen, der Immortal Throne Akt eine wirkliche Durststrecke war... (und ist, Stehe gerade vor Hades 3-Köpfigem Hund...  )


----------



## Solon25 (22. Januar 2008)

Succer am 22.01.2008 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Meisten Bossen sieht man, wenn sie dazu ansetzen eine Ihrer Attacken zu starten. Dann kann kann immer schön draufhauen und kurz bevor er die Attacke auslöst läufst du nen paar schritte Weg und dann wieder hin...


Hab es jetzt trotzdem mit LV28 geschafft. Neuer Stab mit etwas mehr Schaden und hab 1 Punkt vom Mystiker zurück geholt und die Nymphe zu LV-3 gemacht. Stab hat von mir 'ne Rune mit _+90 Giftschaden/6 Sek. + Rüstung schwächen_ bekommen.



> Btw. Was hast du denn für eine 2te Meisterschaft? Bei einem Reinen Magier ist es immer so ne Sache, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.


2. ist Luft, wo aber noch nichts geskillt ist. Komme mit der Truppe (2 Wölfe+Nymphe) soweit gut voran. Den Boss hab ich gepackt weil die Wölfe ihn abgelenkt haben, hab ich meine Hecke aufgestellt und er kam nicht zu mir. Wölfe dann geheilt, einmal aus dem Meteor gelaufen, einmal schnell die Nymphe wiederbelebt und er war doch recht schnell hin 

Nuja, für die Wölfe ist ja nu bei LV16 Ende, mal schauen wie's noch wird. IT hab ich noch nicht. Wollte es erst nicht holen, mach ich nu aber doch, alleine schon wegen der "Tauschfunktion" zwischen den Charas.

So wie ich das bei ebay sehe nehm ich die Gold Version, kostet meist genausoviel (~18€) wie das Add On alleine..  Und natürlich weil das Spiel auch Spaß macht. Als Krieger isses mir echt zuviel Hack'n Slay, aber die Meisterschaften bieten ja noch einiges mehr und sieht alles interessant aus, wenn ich mal so den Talentbaum im Handbuch bzw. in der Extrabeilage betrachte


----------



## Succer (22. Januar 2008)

IT würde ich dir echt empfehlen. Zwar ist die Performance in den Neuen Gebieten schlechter, als im Hauptspiel. Aber die vielen Neuerungen möchte man im nachhinein dann nicht missen!


----------



## Goddess (23. Januar 2008)

Succer am 22.01.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> IT würde ich dir echt empfehlen. Zwar ist die Performance in den Neuen Gebieten schlechter, als im Hauptspiel. Aber die vielen Neuerungen möchte man im nachhinein dann nicht missen!


Die beste Neuerung im Add-On ist, neben der Möglichkeit Items' zu tauschen, mit Sicherheit der Grabstein. Mit ihm ist es nämlich auch möglich das Leveln ein klein wenig zu beschleunigen. 



Spoiler



Es gibt im Spiel ein grünes Item, das -40% Lebenspunkte, -30 Lebenspunkte, +40% Erfahrung besitzt. Damit allein wäre es in einigen Abschnitten im normalen Spiel-Modus schon möglich schneller zu leveln. In Kombination mit dem Grabstein und dem Amulett gibt es nicht nur die EXP zurück die durch den Tod verloren gingen, es gibt auch einen kräftigen Bonus. Der Trick ist nun sich töten zu lassen, zum Grabstein zu rennen, das Amulett anzulegen, und dann den Grabstein anzuklicken. Wenn dieser Vorgang mehrmals wiederholt wird, ist das Leveln ein Kinderspiel. Von diesem Trick habe ich allerdings nie Gebrauch gemacht, und auch öfter vergessen, den Gegenstand anzulegen, bevor ich auf den Stein geklickt habe.


----------



## Solon25 (23. Januar 2008)

Kann man *IT* denn in ein noch laufendes Spiel integrieren oder muss ich erst einmal durchspielen? Hab für andere Charas bissl was blaues und grünes und meine 3 Rucksäcke sind Proppevoll


----------



## bumi (23. Januar 2008)

Solon25 am 23.01.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man *IT* denn in ein noch laufendes Spiel integrieren oder muss ich erst einmal durchspielen? Hab für andere Charas bissl was blaues und grünes und meine 3 Rucksäcke sind Proppevoll


Charaktere aus TQ können jederzeit nach IT importiert werden, jedoch nicht umgekehrt


----------



## Solon25 (23. Januar 2008)

bumi am 23.01.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 23.01.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so funktioniert das, merci  Kenn das schon aus _Champions of Norrath_ wo ich leider zu früh nach _Champions: Return to Arms_ importiert hatte und nu vor 'nem Riesen Boss stehe den ich so nicht bewältigen kann 

Edith hat noch eine Frage:
Tauschen kann ich aber trotzdem im Hauptspiel? Will heissen, die neuen Funktionen werden integriert?


----------



## ziegenbock (23. Januar 2008)

Solon25 am 23.01.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Edith hat noch eine Frage:
> Tauschen kann ich aber trotzdem im Hauptspiel? Will heissen, die neuen Funktionen werden integriert?



ja, kann man.

ich würde dir auch raten, IT zu kaufen. lohnt sich wirklich. auch wenn die neue meisterschaft traum zu stark ist.


----------



## Succer (23. Januar 2008)

Hast du Daiblo II + AddOn gespielt? Ist von der Integrierung her im Prinzuip genauso wie bei Titan Quest IT. Die Inhalte des AddOns werden dem Hauptspiel hinzugefügt. Der Neue Akt kommt aber logischerweise erst am Ende, womit du natürlich erst die Story des Hauptspieles durchspielen musst um in die neuen Gebiete zu kommen. Die ganzen Neuerungen fügen sich ansonsten nahtlos in das Spiel mit ein. Musst also keine Angst haben, dass du durch das konvertieren eines Charakters etwas nicht mehr schaffen kannst!


----------



## bumi (23. Januar 2008)

Succer am 23.01.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Inhalte des AddOns werden dem Hauptspiel hinzugefügt.


Da hab ich noch eine Frage... ist das normal, dass man in TQ auch mit IT keine Lebenspunkte angezeigt kriegt? Sprich: in IT hab ich den Lebensbalken inkl. genaue Zahlen, bei TQ nur einen Balken (und ich hab beides zeitgleich installiert, da zusammen gekauft)


----------



## Solon25 (23. Januar 2008)

Scheint normal zu sein, hab auch nur den Balken. Zahlen erst wenn ich mit dem Cursor drauf gehe.


----------



## Succer (23. Januar 2008)

Solon25 am 23.01.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint normal zu sein, hab auch nur den Balken. Zahlen erst wenn ich mit dem Cursor drauf gehe.


In IT kann man die Anzeige dauerhaft einstellen, indem man auf den Lebensbalken klickt


----------



## Solon25 (24. Januar 2008)

Succer am 23.01.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> In IT kann man die Anzeige dauerhaft einstellen, indem man auf den Lebensbalken klickt


Noja, wenn der Balken unten ist, weiss man auch so das es kritisch wird  Wozu da noch eine Zahl stehen haben?

Bin jetzt auf Normal durch, 3 Tage 11 Std. was eine recht lange Spielzeit von 87 Std. ausmacht  11 mal gestorben, davon 3 mal beim Endboss und 4 mal weil ich umzingelt war


----------

